
Medium now offers audio versions of its stories for members - vit05
https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/18/medium-now-offers-audio-versions-of-its-stories-for-members/
======
6stringmerc
This looks cool. As a writer I've actually discovered how much fun it is to
record story telling, like as if I was at a bar or a backyard BBQ. There's
some fun performative aspects to it!

